# Dirty jokes on kids shows.



## Man18 (Jul 18, 2008)

Honey I Shrunk the Kids- The episode where they get sucked into the tv with the goofy remote there was a Leave it to Beaver parody where the kids name was cooter instead of beaver. (funny thing is beaver and cooter are names for female reproductive organs)


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 18, 2008)

It doesn't matter because kids won't understand it, and most of the time the parents don't either.


----------



## Westside (Jul 18, 2008)

On the incredibles.  The blue person looked at mr. and mr. incredible, and said "You got married??!!" and then looked at their kids and said "and got busy!"
ROFLDONKEYBALLCLAYMOREDICKPENISBBQWTFLOLOL


----------



## fischju (Jul 18, 2008)

Not exactly dirty, but I think some of why I'm so messed up can be explained by Pete and Pete:
(very hot day, little Pete is laying on grass under tree) 'Arnie, it is so hot, kill me now!' (Arnie in tree directly above with magnifying glass, focusing it onto Pete's head) 'Don't worry little buddy, soon you will be like cheese!'


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 18, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> On the incredibles.  The blue person looked at mr. and mr. incredible, and said "You got married??!!" and then looked at their kids and said "and got busy!"
> ROFLDONKEYBALLCLAYMOREDICKPENISBBQWTFLOLOL


haha i remember that
blue guys name is syndrome btw


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 18, 2008)

"blah blah blah Piston Cup."
"They did WHAT in their cups?!"

Taken from Cars.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 18, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> "blah blah blah Piston Cup."
> "They did WHAT in their cups?!"
> 
> Taken from Cars.



hahha, clever!


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 18, 2008)

'Nuff said.


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 18, 2008)

rocko's modern life when Heafer a bull, fell in love with the milking machine


----------



## Lazycus (Jul 18, 2008)

I've always enjoyed when Spongebob is watching 'pink sea anenome porn' on the TV and Gary comes in and surprises him.  He jumps and fumbles around with the remote control and starts changing channels and says something like "Just looking for the football game!".  Not really dirty, but just sexual innuendo like in your example that kids miss entirely.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 18, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> I've always enjoyed when Spongebob is watching 'pink sea anenome porn' on the TV and Gary comes in and surprises him.  He jumps and fumbles around with the remote control and starts changing channels and says something like "Just looking for the football game!".  Not really dirty, but just sexual innuendo like in your example that kids miss entirely.


Eh? But sea anemones aren't even sentient creatures in the show, they're like plants.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 18, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Lazycus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a testament to spongebobs' perversion


----------



## Man18 (Jul 18, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> I've always enjoyed when Spongebob is watching 'pink sea anenome porn' on the TV and Gary comes in and surprises him.  He jumps and fumbles around with the remote control and starts changing channels and says something like "Just looking for the football game!".  Not really dirty, but just sexual innuendo like in your example that kids miss entirely.


Its not like he is watching porn its like he is watching something girly and changes it when another guy walks in.


Although considering the whole way S As reproduce is pretty much just a money shot shooting little guys in the air its possible.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 18, 2008)

Kids TV here use to be full of dirty jokes, why do you think I've got such a rotten mind?

Nowadays though its different, stupid PC wankers.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 18, 2008)

This thread reminded me of Ren and Stimpy. 

I also remember that Spongebob episode with Spongebob and Patrick taking care of a pearl who grew up. When it left them, Patrick said at the ending, "Let's make another."

ROFL


----------



## hdofu (Jul 18, 2008)

Dirty jokes are often stuck in kids shows and movies.  The Chippetes singing to a bunch of giant snakes "Getting lucky" seems a bit risque  by todays standards.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jul 18, 2008)

Cooter is also an old Southern word for pond turtles.  From there it became the slang for female genitalia.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sponge bob is FULL of dirty jokes, i dont think i ever saw an episode without jokes only grown ups should understand....it is always implied not stated


----------



## Garcimak (Jul 18, 2008)

Top 11 Naughtiest Animaniacs Moments


----------



## SG (Jul 18, 2008)

THIS


----------



## Cranberry (Jul 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Japanese version had a controversial episode; when hostess Midori Utsumi (second hostess) asked the kids, Tell me a word that begin with "Ki" (? or ?). A boy answered with "kintama" (testicles). Miss Midori replied "Do you know any words that are more beautiful?" The same boy responded with "kireina kintama!" ("beautiful testicles"; the word "kireina" (beautiful) also begins with "Ki"). After a commercial break, the boy was replaced with a teddy bear. Midori Utsumi, who has since became a major media personality, often tells this story on some TV programs that she appears in.



Source: Wikipedia on Romper Room or something like that.


----------



## Lazycus (Jul 18, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Lazycus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.  You are either thinking of a different episode or you are one of the kids that missed it entirely.  The 'porn' is live action video (not animation) of a pink sea anenome on his TV.  There's no doubt what they're alluding to.


----------

